

Dick Costolo makes sense of Snapchat - nashequilibrium
http://www.burningdoor.com/askthewizard/2008/01/start_up_business_models.html

======
roymurdock
This is a great, rational, well-informed article. I just can't help but
feeling that the author could've added more value and started a discussion by
adding his opinion as to which stage of his model Snapchat is in and how he
might think of generating revenue streams in stage 3.

